# Who has the best system out there?



## kyle g lied (Nov 15, 2008)

Post your specs please to compare systems to see who has the best rig out there!

Lynnfield core i7 870 2.93 ghz~3.6ghz turbo
Intel dp55kg extreme series
8 gb ddr3 1333mhz Kingston RAM
1 terabyte Hitachi 7200 RPM
EVGA nvidia 2gb gddr3 gtx 285
Realtek onboard 7.1 surround sound analog and digital
blue ray & dvd r/w
dual boot Vista Home Premium 64 & 7 Home Premium 64
Ultra X-Pro 800W(not the best I know)


----------



## domains (Oct 21, 2009)

Would a hardrive that turns 10000rpm help those specs ^^^^


Getting a hard drive for each core would help. 

Anyways nice system


----------



## kyle g lied (Nov 15, 2008)

I wish i had some nice hard drive that spins that fast! 

That is the slowest part of my system. I was recently looking at this hard drive on Newegg, but it is sold out! Looks pretty good though. What do you think?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...gital_caviar_black_2tb-_-22-136-456-_-Product


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The Caviar Black drives are very good performers and very dependable. Keep in mind that beyond a certain point a faster hard drive won't have any affect on gaming performance, and will have diminishing returns on loading times.


----------



## kyle g lied (Nov 15, 2008)

alright i'll keep that in mind. 
Have you seen the OCZ 1 tb ssd that is coming out soon?
Costs a ton, there is not official price yet but estimated in the 2 thousand dollar range.
Once the competition picks up I can't wait to get one of them.

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/ocz_unveils_35inch_ssd_colossus


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

If I wanted overkill I'd get this:
http://www.ramsan.com/products/ramsan-20.htm
Only 450GB SSD, but it transfers via PCIe 2.0 x4 rather than SATA II/III. 700MBps (5600mpbs). $1500 a pop I think I heard.


----------



## kyle g lied (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow. That is over kill.
sure would be nice to have though=]


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Not a fan of Hitachi Deathstar hard drives.


----------



## kyle g lied (Nov 15, 2008)

have any failed on you or anyone you know?
Hitachi Deskstar


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Desk(Death) Stars were infamous for premature failure. I know some folks on another forum from the UK and they don't seem to have any issues with Hitachi drives. I like their 2 1/2" drives but I'm not so fond of their 3 1/2".

The "best" system is cost efficient, reliable and does what the user requires.


----------



## domains (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/ocz_unveils_35inch_ssd_colossus

Hard to beat


----------



## kyle g lied (Nov 15, 2008)

domains;

I have already posted that link and discussed it a few posts up. lol


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

domains said:


> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/ocz_unveils_35inch_ssd_colossus
> 
> Hard to beat


$ to GB is pretty shameful. But, you get bragging rights by spending a ridiculous sum of money on a piece of hardware that does no more than one for a fraction of the price.


----------



## domains (Oct 21, 2009)

The prices will drop alot in one year... Look at video cards 600$ rang in 1-2 years there only about 130$


----------



## simbac (Apr 26, 2008)

this is work my frend.i am ashamed of my specs


----------



## kyle g lied (Nov 15, 2008)

Simbac,

What are your specs?


I think I get more bragging rights because I won this system as is. And a 22" lcd screen with it. hlol


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Mines under My System. Its sumer in Aus or close to it so ive had to back off the OC it was sitting on 4.2ghz.


----------



## kyle g lied (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice system Aus_Karlos,

I have been avoiding overclocking my system because,
A. I have never overclocked a system and I hear it is difficult for the new i7's to overclock also because of the FSB being built on the chip.
B. The turbo is better in the new i7's so it overclockes itself automatically up to 3.2~3.6ghz.
C. Not sure if my power supply can handle it either.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

domains said:


> The prices will drop alot in one year... Look at video cards 600$ rang in 1-2 years there only about 130$


And then there will be something else that is overpriced for all the "I have to have it now" group. :grin:


----------

